# More Vic Herping



## NickGeee (Dec 16, 2015)

Here are some older and more recent pics from Melbourne and the Mornington Peninsula, which is SE of Melbourne.
Little brown from the hills around Melbourne Airport.



Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
A cute and gravid Marbled Gecko from my Backyard, in Melbournes North-West.



Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Grampians Black Rock - cool guys!



Black Rock Skink (Egernia saxatillis intermedia) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Hours searching for RBB's uncovered many of these guys, Rocky River Frogs.



Lesueur's frog (Litoria lesueurii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Lesueur's frog (Litoria lesueurii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
One of my fave Elapids (after the small eyed snake), from the exfoliating granite north of Melbourne.



Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Decent Jacky



Jacky dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Water Skink from Healesville sanctuary



Southern Water Skink (Eulamprus tympanum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Big Brown



Eastern brown snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Dimpar from Melbournes West.



Striped Legless Lizard (Delma impar) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Unfortunately it appears i can only post 10 Images in one post, ill Post all the peninsula photos in the next couple of days.
Cheers.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 16, 2015)

Wicked shots mate, thanks


----------



## Wally (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice photos Nick. I like the Black Rock.


----------



## CrazyNut (Dec 16, 2015)

As always lovely photos Nick. I really need to go out and do more photography. Haven't done any for a while now.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 18, 2015)

nice work mate ,I like the black rock skink too!
Nice shot of the legless.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Nice shots.

BTW - I think that water skink is very close to producing a litter of baby water skinks.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 19, 2015)

Great shots of some beautiful animals! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Snapped (Dec 19, 2015)

Love the legless lizard photo, thanks for sharing your pics with us.


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 19, 2015)

Cheers guys


----------

